# Assassin's Creed System Requirements Official



## codename_romeo (Jan 22, 2008)

Finally its official about the hercules sys requirements

In order to play this game properly, your PC MUST meet or exceed these minimum requirements:
*Supported OS*: Windows XP / Vista (only) 
*Processor*: Dual core processor 2.6 GHz Intel Pentium D or AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ or better recommended) 
*RAM*: 2 GB (3 GB recommended) 
*Video Card*: 256 MB DirectX 10.0–compliant video card or DirectX 9.0–compliant card with Shader Model 3.0 or higher (512 MB video card recommended) (see supported list)* 
*Sound Card*: DirectX 9.0 or 10.0 compliant sound card (5.1 sound card recommended) 
*DirectX Version*: DirectX 10.0 libraries (included on disc) 
*DVD-ROM*: DVD-ROM dual-layer drive 
*Hard Drive Space*: 12 GB 
*Peripherals Supported*: Keyboard, mouse, optional controller (Xbox 360 Controller for Windows recommended) 

*Supported Video Cards at Time of Release: 
ATI RADEON X1300-1950 / HD 2000 / 3000 series 
NVIDIA GeForce 6600-6800 / 7 / 8 / 9 series 

Laptop versions of these cards may work but are NOT supported. These chipsets are the only ones that will run this game. 

NOTICE: This game contains technology intended to prevent copying that may conflict with some disc and virtual drives. 


Source : 
	
	



```
*ubisoft.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/ubisoft.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=12184&p_created=1200605992&p_sid=dC87fpWi&p_accessibility=0&p_redirect=&p_lva=12184&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9MiwyJnBfcHJvZHM9ODgsMTU1NyZwX2NhdHM9JnBfcHY9Mi4xNTU3JnBfY3Y9JnBfc2VhcmNoX3R5cGU9YW5zd2Vycy5zZWFyY2hfbmwmcF9wYWdlPTE*&p_li=&p_topview=1
```


----------



## hahahari (Jan 22, 2008)

*RAM: 2 GB (3 GB recommended)*

Damn!!

thnx for the info.


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 22, 2008)

Well RAM is no issue, it is cheap. The problem is the Video card!
Is there no way to increase the amount of shared memory with the graphics card onboard to over the 256MB limited by the BIOS?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG!! :O this is insane.....my RAM and gfx card scrape thru....though my GFX card is Dx9.0 with SM3 but only 256MB, that too at DDr2....my procy fails though, miserably...AMD Athlon 64 3200+


----------



## hellgate (Jan 22, 2008)

Yipeee!!!!my rig meets all recommended requirements.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 23, 2008)

This is madness.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 23, 2008)

Mine meets the minimum requirements too.WTF!

Boobi-soft is insane if they feel that this game is worth the 3GB recommended RAM requirement.What engine is it based on that makes it so darn demanding?


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sh!tty port.


----------



## hellrider (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah.. pathetic port, engine demands more resources than Crysis does!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 23, 2008)

And someone said the system requirment of Windows Vista is high....

Time to buy a XBOX 360 for gaming needs


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 23, 2008)

alsiladka said:


> Well RAM is no issue, it is cheap. The problem is the Video card!
> Is there no way to increase the amount of shared memory with the graphics card onboard to over the 256MB limited by the BIOS?



U have an onboard card  like me????? then i don think its gonna handle the game..... anyways u can increase the amount of ram shared by gpu in the bios.

I askd for suggestions here n finally invested in ram.... now its time to get a good gpu then i can definitely play this game


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> And someone said the system requirment of Windows Vista is high....
> 
> Time to buy a XBOX 360 for gaming needs


 
why are you comparing a Game with an OS?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 24, 2008)

^the Gx affect. LOL


----------



## °K£l†huzaD° (Jan 24, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Mine meets the minimum requirements too.WTF!
> 
> Boobi-soft is insane if they feel that this game is worth the 3GB recommended RAM requirement.*What engine is it based on that makes it so darn demanding*?



Err.. Jade Engine


----------



## bkpeerless (Jan 26, 2008)

i have 512 mb video card but everything else is low


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 26, 2008)

bkpeerless said:


> i have 512 mb video card but everything else is low



I suppose it wil run on ur rig


----------



## bkpeerless (Jan 26, 2008)

i will be happy even if it works at mediem details


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 26, 2008)

Medium may be a bit of high hopes...but then a mixture of med - low settings shud do fine


----------



## quan chi (Jan 26, 2008)

*then no hope for p4 with 3.01ghz with ht.*


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 26, 2008)

I stil don understand that thing.....whether the HT processors are allowed or not


----------



## entrana (Jan 27, 2008)

theres no bloody way that it requires this much . remember this is not yet official its still a rumor. so just hang tight . besides the game sucks!!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 27, 2008)

see the video review of the xbox version on gamespot. it definitely does not suck.


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 28, 2008)

entrana said:


> theres no bloody way that it requires this much . remember this is not yet official its still a rumor. so just hang tight . besides the game sucks!!


After CRYSIS n COD 4........... this is the game most people are waiting for...


----------



## quan chi (Jan 28, 2008)

*its better to switch to consoles.*


----------



## entrana (Jan 28, 2008)

Rollercoaster said:


> see the video review of the xbox version on gamespot. it definitely does not suck.


hey my friend has it and i believe him. i dont trust gamespot reviews, they are bad


----------



## Stalker (Jan 28, 2008)

^^ Even i stopped trusting Gamespot after they gave Crysis 9.5 
try www.1up.com The GFW site, you can trust these guys.
They gave Crysis / COD4 : 8 /10

& Assassins Creed 7 /10  (Editor review) 

*www.1up.com/do/reviewPage?cId=3164319&sec=REVIEWS


----------



## Who (Jan 28, 2008)

People should judge the game by playing the demo not reviews , play the demo if its good for you then play the full game if not forget it then.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 28, 2008)

Exactly what I said earlier.The game hasn't even come out & we are all going ga-ga over the proposed requirements.Wait till it comes out atleast & then comment on the requirement based on people who test it on their systems.


----------



## Chirag (Jan 28, 2008)

Some guys here in hostel have played and they all saying it is sucky.. You have to do same things in every level.. Psst and I thought another pop alike game was made..


----------



## entrana (Jan 28, 2008)

Chirag said:


> Some guys here in hostel have played and they all saying it is sucky.. You have to do same things in every level.. Psst and I thought another pop alike game was made..


totally agreee


----------



## arnold991 (Jan 28, 2008)

guys, what is the release date of this game ?


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 28, 2008)

25th of march


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jan 28, 2008)

Dont...and I repeat DONT, try to blast through the game. Take your own sweet time and you will appreciate the game for what it is. 

Remember and repeat after me....just one assassination a day!

Any other way and you will end up hating the game.


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 28, 2008)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> Dont...and I repeat DONT, try to blast through the game. Take your own sweet time and you will appreciate the game for what it is.
> 
> Remember and repeat after me....just one assassination a day!
> 
> Any other way and you will end up hating the game.


Thats the key to enjoying games like that....... Many frends of mine were pissed off with POP series....... on the other hand those who explored it completely enjoyed it much more


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 28, 2008)

ditto thatz what i heard. personally i cant wait for that game to flood the scene.


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> Dont...and I repeat DONT, try to blast through the game. Take your own sweet time and you will appreciate the game for what it is.
> 
> Remember and repeat after me....just one assassination a day!
> 
> Any other way and you will end up hating the game.



yup rush thru kills the whole enjoyment.

Exploring is fun, and u comes to know every secret that game developer intended to leave for u.

The same applies to stalker.


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 28, 2008)

People who like to play hack n slash games will rarely like games like POP/Stalker/Hitman/Splinter Cell n the same goes for assassin's creed


----------



## Who (Jan 28, 2008)

have you even played assain creed ....stop making any judgement those games you mention are not repetive , they have diffrent objectives but in this game you have only one objective , please guys don't make any judgement without playing the game, & don't comare it to POP,stalker etc.. this game is diffrent from them & it should stay that way.


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 28, 2008)

smit said:


> have you even played assain creed ....stop making any judgement those games you mention are not repetive , they have diffrent objectives but in this game you have only one objective , please guys don't make any judgement without playing the game, & don't comare it to POP,stalker etc.. this game is diffrent from them & it should stay that way.



Hey man tried it out on XBOX 360....... and atleast i liked it a lot.... though killing is the only objective of the game(primary). Dont know how the PC experience wud be..but then i am looking forward to that game's release


----------



## xbonez (Jan 28, 2008)

Rollercoaster said:


> ditto thatz what i heard. personally i cant wait for that game to flood the scene.



same here...i'm also waiting for it to flood the "scene"


----------



## hahahari (Jan 29, 2008)

xbonez said:


> same here...i'm also waiting for it to flood the "scene"


----------



## Who (Jan 29, 2008)

Well guys i have played the game for some time now, you see when you play the game & kill only for the first time it is very exciting but when you play the game day by day with only one objective (getting the information about the person, killing, escaping etc) you sure get bored but right now i hate the game for its requirment , its a bad port you guys should accept it , i mean are they going to make a game which uses more powerful hardware than crysis ? if its yes this game sales will go down like crysis & this game will fail if so , well atleast on the PC cause i am sure we don't have killer hardwares.


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 29, 2008)

Hahhahahahahhahha this post is a joke ... rite ... RITE !!!


----------



## Who (Jan 29, 2008)

you are talking about this thread right ? well its no a joke this is reality of a port while they easily port a PC game to consoles but it ain't easy to port a cpnsole game to PC !!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 29, 2008)

well guys that is what the trend of technology is now a days. it is totally motivated by games. The games are setting the standards for what kind of hardware should be standard. sad actually. those developers should put effort to make games better to play not just to look at. remember the days of Dave and Wolfenstine3d. man those were th days of intelligent game developers who had to squeeze their games in such slow hardware.


----------



## entrana (Jan 29, 2008)

we cant blame the developers. its because of those false gamers who play games just for the graphics. they would play crysis and rate it 10/10 for the graphics. i know tons of people and hey many of  u guys may be like this. that is why developers are concentrating more on graphics than gameplay. we really are gonna miss the days of pop and others


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 29, 2008)

well the fact is most people dont look deep into anything but at the top only. the same thing is said abt fastfood, gadgets, tv fashion etc. people follow what they see. i.e what is promoted.

beauty/looks etc are rated 1st on any charts. and because of that more beauty is demanded. it is one of those circles of life.

the game industry had turned into a hollywood clone.


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh crysis is better



codename_romeo said:


> People who like to play hack n slash games will rarely like games like POP/Stalker/Hitman/Splinter Cell n the same goes for assassin's creed



I like POP series but hate Stalker


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 2, 2008)

May be as stalker n pop series are altogether different styles.....


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 3, 2008)

for some reason i hated stalker too as it started and since then it has been sittin in my system.. havent got to run it again yet.. wierd effects soem things have..


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 8, 2008)

> Supported OS: Windows® XP/Windows Vista® (only)
> Processor: Dual core processor 2.6 GHz Intel® Pentium® D or AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 3800+ (Intel Core® 2 Duo 2.2 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ or better recommended)
> RAM: 1 GB Windows Xp / 2 GB Windows Vista
> Video Card: 256 MB DirectX® 10.0-compliant video card or DirectX 9.0-compliant card with Shader Model 3.0 or higher (see supported list)*
> ...



Maybe Source Is this
Hope your happy now. Lets P


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 8, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> This is madness.


This... is.... FARTaa....*i98.photobucket.com/albums/l247/cptbishop/300/SPARTA_KICK.gif


----------

